# DFDS... Do they want my custom...



## hanger18 (Oct 12, 2022)

We travel to France  several times a year. All ways use the tunnel, as its so quick and easy. But I decided to try the ferry, Newhaven-Dieppe. Makes our journey in france slightly shorter.. Problem 1, there online booking system doesn't appear to be live for 2023. No problem i'll phone, plus ive been told 20% discount for over 60s. Problem 2, 13p per minute and im in a que. Plus I later read in the small print its a £15 handling charge if you manage to talk to a human.. Problem 3, I e-mail them to ask why i cant book on line.. There reply "Thank you for your inquiry we'll get back to you within 5 days" Please...... what am i doing wrong?  If you good people cant point me in the right direction. Im booking the train Tomorrow.. Many thanks David.


----------



## alcam (Oct 12, 2022)

hanger18 said:


> We travel to France  several times a year. All ways use the tunnel, as its so quick and easy. But I decided to try the ferry, Newhaven-Dieppe. Makes our journey in france slightly shorter.. Problem 1, there online booking system doesn't appear to be live for 2023. No problem i'll phone, plus ive been told 20% discount for over 60s. Problem 2, 13p per minute and im in a que. Plus I later read in the small print its a £15 handling charge if you manage to talk to a human.. Problem 3, I e-mail them to ask why i cant book on line.. There reply "Thank you for your inquiry we'll get back to you within 5 days" Please...... what am i doing wrong?  If you good people cant point me in the right direction. Im booking the train Tomorrow.. Many thanks David.


Came over to Dieppe a few weeks ago . No £15 charge . You do have to phone to get your discount. Can't remember why , think someone on here may have explained.
Yes there is a call charge but I've never had to wait any length of time to get through.
Usually very efficient


----------



## Jo001 (Oct 12, 2022)

hanger18 said:


> 13p per minute and im in a que.


Try this site for alternative, normal rate numbers. 

I put in 'DFDS' and several other numbers were suggested, you can also put in the actual number you are using to get the correct alternative.









						SAYNOTO0870.COM
					

Save money on your telephone calls.  This site lists thousands of companies and alternative telephone numbers which are cheaper to call them, or are free.  Don't waste your inclusive minutes.



					www.saynoto0870.com


----------



## pamjon (Oct 12, 2022)

W


----------



## pamjon (Oct 12, 2022)

We came back on Saturday gone using Newhaven-Dieppe. No £15 handling charge.  Had no problem phoning them from France to book and get 20% discount. Taking into account the drive from Calais (diesel) our fare worked out at about £55. We used to use the tunnel when we could buy 10 tickets but they are not available now. So to us it is a no brainer that one way on the tunnel pays for 2 sailings and gives us change when we go Newhaven Dieppe. There is an aire 2 mins from the port at Dieppe with all facilities inc electric cast about 14euros. Therefore we will keep on going to Newhaven.
PJ


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 12, 2022)

This might help


DFDS​0871 574 7223​​01304 218419​​This number takes you direct to Dover office of DFDS for amending bookings etc.​DFDS​0871 574 7235​​020 8127 8303​​​DFDS​0871 222 2788​​0344 848 6090​​​DFDS Ferries​0871 574 7235​​020 8127 8303​​For Dover to Calais or Dunkirk BOOKINGS​DFDS Ferries​0871 522 9955​​0330 333 0245​​For Ferries from HARWICH​DFDS ferries​0871 574 7223​​01304 218400​​​DFDS Ferries​0871 574 7240​​01304 218400​​​DFDS Norfolkline Ferries​0871 574 7211​0871 574 7235​020 8127 8303​​​DFDS Seaways​0871 522 9966​​0191 296 0101​​​DFDS Seaways​0871 882 0885​​0191 296 0101​​This is the North Shields Terminal. Will give assistance on any queries,bookings, etc; will also transfer you for insurance queries.VERY HELPFUL STAFF ~ WELL DONE!​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7235​​020 8127 8303​​​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7223​​020 8127 8303​​​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7235​​020 8127 8303​0800 7811575​​dfds seaways​0871 522 9955​​​0800 9171201​number for france enquires​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7223​​020 8127 8303​​May also work for 0871 574 7240 given by DFDS Seaways customer services in August 2013​DFDS Seaways​0871 522 3915​​0191 296 0101​​This number is for North Shields terminal. Helpful staff.​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7223​​01304 874001​​This number is for amendments to bookings on Dover Calais route 01304 218419 is no longer valid. For other issues use 01304 874000.​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7223​​01304 874000​​For issues other than amendments on Dover Calais route. For amendments use 01304 874001. 01304 218419 no longer in use.​DFDS seaways​0871 574 7223​​01304 874000​​gets through to options for freight or passenger operator then puts you through to call centre Worked fine to change booking dover to calais/Dunkirk​DFDS Seaways​0871 522 3883​​020 8127 8303​​July 2014 - 020 8127 8303 provides access to ferry bookings​DFDS Seaways​0871 522 3883​​020 8127 8303​​26.7.14 Have booked double ferry, Harwich - Esberg then Copenhagen - Oslo and returns today with no difficulty. Keep pressing "1" on menu. Helpful staff.​DFDS Seaways​0871 882 1777​​0330 333 0245​​​DFDS Seaways​0871 574 7223​​020 8127 8303​​For Dover-Dunkirk/Calais enquiries​DFDS Seaways​0871 521 1538​​0344 848 6090​​This number was given by customer services when cost of call from mobile requested as not shown on website. Goes direct to bookings including TESCO voucher​DFDS Seaways​​0344 848 6090​020 8127 8303​​JUST USED TODAY 25.5.17​DFDS Seaways (formerly Scandinavian Seaways)​0871 522 9955​​0191 296 0101​​DFDS operate the former Scandinavian Seaways routes Newcastle-Amsterdam, Harwich-Esjberg and others.​DFDS Seaways (Newhaven service)​​0844 576 8836​​0800 9171201​This works fine and is actually shown on sailing time sheet they issue - times vary daily due tides. This sheet also shows 0800 650 100 which have not tried​DFDS Seaways / Norfolk Line​​0844 847 5042​01208 1278303​​​dfdsseaways​​0844 902 0265​020 8127 8303​​For "Our apologies but our online booking system has had a problem processing your request. If the problem persists please contact our call centre by telephone 0844 902 0265"​Norfolk Line (DFDS)​​​01304 218410​​This gets you straight through to bookings / queries​norfolk line/dfds​0870 609 9299​​028 9037 2884​​​Stena Line/Norfolk Line/DFDS​0871 574 7235​​020 8127 8303​​Dover-Dunkirk Customer services​Stena Line/Norfolk Line/DFDS​0871 200 0621​​028 9077 9090​​Liverpool (Birkenhead)- Belfast Customer Services​


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2022)

hanger18 said:


> We travel to France  several times a year. All ways use the tunnel, as its so quick and easy. But I decided to try the ferry, Newhaven-Dieppe. Makes our journey in france slightly shorter.. Problem 1, there online booking system doesn't appear to be live for 2023. No problem i'll phone, plus ive been told 20% discount for over 60s. Problem 2, 13p per minute and im in a que. Plus I later read in the small print its a £15 handling charge if you manage to talk to a human.. Problem 3, I e-mail them to ask why i cant book on line.. There reply "Thank you for your inquiry we'll get back to you within 5 days" Please...... what am i doing wrong?  If you good people cant point me in the right direction. Im booking the train Tomorrow.. Many thanks David.


Change to onepenny mobile LOL. yep same here with many co I ph, all robotic and the truth is they dont give a flying fook.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 12, 2022)

I never ring payable numbers without looking on here









						SAYNOTO0870.COM
					

Save money on your telephone calls.  This site lists thousands of companies and alternative telephone numbers which are cheaper to call them, or are free.  Don't waste your inclusive minutes.



					www.saynoto0870.com


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 12, 2022)

Not the experience I have had for the last 5 years, and twice this year.

No £15 Surcharge, because you have to call to get your discount
Standard call charge
20% discount
less mileage both in UK and France for me , than Dover
Win Win Win!


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 12, 2022)

yeoblade said:


> Not the experience I have had for the last 5 years, and twice this year.
> 
> No £15 Surcharge, because you have to call to get your discount
> Standard call charge
> ...


This is correct.

Their website incorrectly states that there is a 13p per minute charge for the 0330 number.


----------



## hanger18 (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks every one for your help. Long story short. Finally got through only to be told I can’t book crossings for 2023 for another few days. Hope its worth the wait……………


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 13, 2022)

hanger18 said:


> Thanks every one for your help. Long story short. Finally got through only to be told I can’t book crossings for 2023 for another few days. Hope its worth the wait……………


Did any of those numbers help?


----------



## hanger18 (Oct 13, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Did any of those numbers help?


 I tried. The 2 Newhaven ones kept disconnecting. I used the 13p per minute one in the end and got straight through. The things i do for my wife.... She hates the drive round the M25, M23 then the M20 to the tunnel. Bless her.


----------



## Trotter (Oct 13, 2022)

Use the Camping and Caravan club booking service


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 13, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Use the Camping and Caravan club booking service


You won't get the over 60s discount unless you book directly with DFDS on the phone ...


----------



## mrdon (Oct 14, 2022)

I have phoned DFDS on 0330 587 8787


----------



## Trotter (Oct 15, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> You won't get the over 60s discount unless you book directly with DFDS on the phone ...


Agreed! But you won't get the kind of discount available to the CC&C, by booking direct to DFDS


----------



## alcam (Oct 15, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Agreed! But you won't get the kind of discount available to the CC&C, by booking direct to DFDS


Is it more than 20% ?


----------



## Trotter (Oct 16, 2022)

alcam said:


> Is it more than 20% ?


Yup! Depending on the ferry operator, it could be a lot more. A recent Stena trip. I paid at least 50% less than a friend, and when altering the
 booking, £8 vs £30.
I'm pretty sure I'll never convince you, I'll opt out of this conversation, leaving you with this thought :-
In all things in life, yer pays yer money and yer takes yer chance.


----------



## alcam (Oct 16, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Yup! Depending on the ferry operator, it could be a lot more. A recent Stena trip. I paid at least 50% less than a friend, and when altering the
> booking, £8 vs £30.
> I'm pretty sure I'll never convince you, I'll opt out of this conversation, leaving you with this thought :-
> In all things in life, yer pays yer money and yer takes yer chance.


Baffled by your post . I asked a simple question. 
DFDS operate Newhaven Dieppe route . If you are over 60 you phone up and get 20% discount.
Do C&CC give you a better discount on that route  is what I asked .
Would love it if they did .


----------



## Trotter (Oct 16, 2022)

Trotter said:


> I'll opt out of this conversation,


You may have missed the above.


----------



## alcam (Oct 16, 2022)

Trotter said:


> You may have missed the above.


Nope


----------



## bartman (Oct 16, 2022)

I was intrigued about the C&CC discount. After ploughing through their abysmal website I eventually found that the saving on the Dieppe route is "up to 10%". That probably explains the lack of a sensible reply to the question


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 17, 2022)

bartman said:


> I was intrigued about the C&CC discount. After ploughing through their abysmal website I eventually found that the saving on the Dieppe route is "up to 10%". That probably explains the lack of a sensible reply to the question


And you have to consider the membership subscription.

I don't belong to either of the major clubs.


----------



## alcam (Oct 17, 2022)

bartman said:


> I was intrigued about the C&CC discount. After ploughing through their abysmal website I eventually found that the saving on the Dieppe route is "up to 10%". That probably explains the lack of a sensible reply to the question


I'm actually a member of the C&CC . Use their sites very occasionally.
Always forget to check as they do discounts on various things . 
Any advance on 20% would have been great


----------



## Eric The Viking (Oct 17, 2022)

I always use Teamcoordin8.  Used them years for bike and moho ferry crossings, excellent service. Usually better rates than going direct to ferry company or Le Shuttle.


----------



## SandiS (Oct 18, 2022)

0330 587 8787 I call this number to book Newhaven Dieppe with dfds and get 20% over 60 discount.


----------

